# New keeper, new tank and set up.



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

Hi all, been a member for donkey years in the reptile section but never in the fish bit. Just got a cheap tank off the gumtree so thought I would share a couple of pics now it's set up. It's a aquaone 620. Came with everything you see except a couple of the plants and water lol. For a tidy £50 and a ton of spare filters and pumps cleaning things syphons etc so yeah chuffed with this little bargain. New to this so bare with me  any and all help will be much appreciated.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

What a great bargain ..... beware as fish can be as addictive as snakes and / or lizards !!

The layout looks decent although personally speaking I don't place anything too centrally - just down to taste .

Also if you just move things back a few inches ( especially the middle third ) then it will encourage the fish to swim more centrally and near the front - where you can observe them easier / better ... again it's all down to personal taste but you can chop and change things all the time anyways to see what a difference it makes ... It just gives them the feeling of security to the back and the chance of an open area to swim freely - that's where you feed them as well ...

What are the dimensions roughly !!

Any thoughts on what fish or kind of fish you'll be keeping ??


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

Zincubus said:


> What a great bargain ..... beware as fish can be as addictive as snakes and / or lizards !!
> 
> The layout looks decent although personally speaking I don't place anything too centrally - just down to taste .
> 
> ...


No idea what I'll be keeping in there yet just a handful of little ones I would think my daughter is very into fish, size of the tank is 90ltr 600 wide, 400 high, 350deep :2thumb:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

If you're thinking to go the smaller fish route I'd suggest a little shoal of Neon Tetras . They can be very affordable when bought in numbers especially when they're very young and small . You can buy an instant display of adult Neons as well ...they're stunningly gorgeous community fish and look fabulous when they swim around in shoals.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=neon+tetras&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-gb&client=safari


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

Zincubus said:


> If you're thinking to go the smaller fish route I'd suggest a little shoal of Neon Tetras . They can be very affordable when bought in numbers especially when they're very young and small . You can buy an instant display of adult Neons as well ...they're stunningly gorgeous community fish and look fabulous when they swim around in shoals


Yes that's what I was thinking and maybe just a couple of slightly larger ones too, I need to do a lot more research but I like the idea of the different species that tend to dwell at different levels I.e top middle bottom. Thanks for your help very much appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

bowdenmx said:


> Yes that's what I was thinking and maybe just a couple of slightly larger ones too, I need to do a lot more research but I like the idea of the different species that tend to dwell at different levels I.e top middle bottom. Thanks for your help very much appreciated :2thumb:


You're welcome ... I've got a few tanks with different types but there's a few experts around if you have any questions or queries ...

I love the tanks with loads of smaller fish ( mainly tetras ) especially when they're all slow moving as they're so relaxing ..

Neons will swim mid to lower levels generally but there's loads of other types to choose from to cover all levels ..

Just be aware that Danios .... Zebra , Leopard and Pearl whilst look stunning are very fast moving and never keep still and are far from relaxing to watch - that said you may actually LOVE them 

Just one other suggestion 

A trio ( or more ) of Glass Catfish also make amazing display fish .. Very slow moving and peaceful - even nervous unless kept in trios or more .. They swim mid to lower levels but are simply fascinating to look at and observe as they swim like no other I've seen . They're also see-through ( never know if its transparent or translucent ) and you can see their organs .

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=glass+catfush&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-gb&client=safari


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

Zincubus said:


> You're welcome ... I've got a few tanks with different types but there's a few experts around if you have any questions or queries ...
> 
> I love the tanks with loads of smaller fish ( mainly tetras ) especially when they're all slow moving as they're so relaxing ..
> 
> ...


Love the look of those guys!! Just going threw the fish less cycle at the moment so will probs hold off for a few more weeks before I start to add any. Thanks for the help my friend :2thumb:


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

bowdenmx said:


> Love the look of those guys!! Just going threw the fish less cycle at the moment so will probs hold off for a few more weeks before I start to add any. Thanks for the help my friend :2thumb:


No worries .. my pleasure ..

As regards those Glass / Ghost catfish .. .. I've had a few for a while now and they amaze everyone who sees them ..mine are still only about 4 cm ( under two inches ) long .
Have a look at some on uTube and you'll be smitten


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

A great bargain. Research is the key to fish keeping, know what you want to keep in the end, it'll influence your decision on first fish purchases. Also TEST KITS!! Get a good set of test kits (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH as a minimum), test your water thats in the tank now and also your tap water. Knowing what water comes out of your tap can make life alot easier down the line.

When you go to a fish shop think about fish you can see. If you can't actually see the fish in the tank, you'll never see it in yours. There's plenty of lovely looking catfish that people see the picture on the tank and buy, they immediately bugger off into your tank and only come out at night. Obviously, if the fish is there for a job (algae cleaning, snail control, gravel cleaner etc) then go for it, but if it's based on looks make sure you see it in the shops tank.


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

Fargle said:


> A great bargain. Research is the key to fish keeping, know what you want to keep in the end, it'll influence your decision on first fish purchases. Also TEST KITS!! Get a good set of test kits (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH as a minimum), test your water thats in the tank now and also your tap water. Knowing what water comes out of your tap can make life alot easier down the line.
> 
> When you go to a fish shop think about fish you can see. If you can't actually see the fish in the tank, you'll never see it in yours. There's plenty of lovely looking catfish that people see the picture on the tank and buy, they immediately bugger off into your tank and only come out at night. Obviously, if the fish is there for a job (algae cleaning, snail control, gravel cleaner etc) then go for it, but if it's based on looks make sure you see it in the shops tank.


Thanks for the advise, I am currently 2 weeks into my cycle using my master test kit to check the levels every day. Nitrites have just started to appear so looks like things are starting to move now :2thumb:


----------



## Nathanb (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm new to reptiles, but fish I know very well - the opposite to you! 
If you're going to go for Neons I'd suggest Cardinals instead, they cost a bit more but they get a bit bigger, colors are a lot more vivid and they live 3-4 times as long. I've got a school of 80 mix of neons and cardinals and you really can tell the difference cardinals are sometimes seasonal which can be the problem. If you want something a bit bigger a few congo tetras would go well
I'd suggest watching your PH as well - things like neons, cardinals, rummy nose (pretty much all tetras in fact) are from the amazon area so generally very soft and pretty low PH water.
Active catfish wise you can't go wrong with corys - they can be kept in ones and 2's but prefer small groups - I've got 3 different types in and the different sub-species do stick together, they're always active and ferreting about at the bottom of the tank! Hope this helps


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

Nathanb said:


> I'm new to reptiles, but fish I know very well - the opposite to you!
> If you're going to go for Neons I'd suggest Cardinals instead, they cost a bit more but they get a bit bigger, colors are a lot more vivid and they live 3-4 times as long. I've got a school of 80 mix of neons and cardinals and you really can tell the difference cardinals are sometimes seasonal which can be the problem. If you want something a bit bigger a few congo tetras would go well
> I'd suggest watching your PH as well - things like neons, cardinals, rummy nose (pretty much all tetras in fact) are from the amazon area so generally very soft and pretty low PH water.
> Active catfish wise you can't go wrong with corys - they can be kept in ones and 2's but prefer small groups - I've got 3 different types in and the different sub-species do stick together, they're always active and ferreting about at the bottom of the tank! Hope this helps


Ideal!! :2thumb: thanks so much for your help, my ph is around 7.4 at the moment. LOADS of nitrates now and the ammonia and nitrites are getting munched up very quickly now so It's looking like I am nearly there!!


----------



## Nathanb (Nov 12, 2015)

What are your nitrates and nitrites at now?


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

Nathanb said:


> What are your nitrates and nitrites at now?


After topping up ammonia last light to 2.0ppm the readings this morning are as follows.
Ammonia - 0.25ppm
Nitrite - 5.0ppm
Nitrate - 80ppm


----------



## Nathanb (Nov 12, 2015)

Nitrate needs to come down to at least half of that really ideally lower than that. Nitrate is the one I always struggle with tbh to keep down - due to work commitments and a weeding my tank hasn't been cleaned for 2 weeks and Nitrate was up at about 60 today which I wasn't happy with!

Ammonia and Nitrite looking good . When you started the tank up did you put any filter starter/booster in at all? Don't know if anyones told you this (apologies if I'm teaching you to suck eggs) - when you clean the filter media make sure you do it in tank water as part of a water change - if you use tap water all the good work you've put in building up good bacteria in the media will be lost.
The plants in the picture are they natural or plastic? I can't tell - I'm swaying towards natural though......


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

Nathanb said:


> Nitrate needs to come down to at least half of that really ideally lower than that. Nitrate is the one I always struggle with tbh to keep down - due to work commitments and a weeding my tank hasn't been cleaned for 2 weeks and Nitrate was up at about 60 today which I wasn't happy with!
> 
> Ammonia and Nitrite looking good . When you started the tank up did you put any filter starter/booster in at all? Don't know if anyones told you this (apologies if I'm teaching you to suck eggs) - when you clean the filter media make sure you do it in tank water as part of a water change - if you use tap water all the good work you've put in building up good bacteria in the media will be lost.
> The plants in the picture are they natural or plastic? I can't tell - I'm swaying towards natural though......


Yeah I've done a lot of research but thank you for the heads up. I'm just waiting for the nitrites to come down now then I will do a water change and keep my eye on it. All the plants are plastic lol. I did put some bacterial boost stuff in there yes which does seem to have helped give it a kick start.


----------



## Nathanb (Nov 12, 2015)

Best way to deal with nitrate - put some natural plants in, they'll guzzle the stuff up ;-)


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

Nathanb said:


> Best way to deal with nitrate - put some natural plants in, they'll guzzle the stuff up ;-)


Appreciate all the help :2thumb:


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

Well it looks like things could be on the move at long last. Tested this evening as I always do and nitrites have gone from 5.0 to 0.50, ammonia is still being munched away and nitrates are still at about 80. Fingers crossed the end of the cycle is near!! :2thumb:


----------



## Nathanb (Nov 12, 2015)

Excellent - good stuff 

Next step is to add some fish, when are you thinking about doing it and what do you plan to add first?


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

Nathanb said:


> Excellent - good stuff
> 
> Next step is to add some fish, when are you thinking about doing it and what do you plan to add first?


Not a clue yet. Tested the water tonight and nitrites are at 0 so things are looking good now :2thumb: will keep an eye on it for the rest of the week then do a big water change and go from there. Probs start with some tetras maybe and a couple of something else not sure yet


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

bowdenmx said:


> Not a clue yet. Tested the water tonight and nitrites are at 0 so things are looking good now :2thumb: will keep an eye on it for the rest of the week then do a big water change and go from there. Probs start with some tetras maybe and a couple of something else not sure yet


A nice shoal of Neons is always a good starter 
We get them 8 for a tenner and look amazing ..

Plus a couple of albino Corry catfish


----------

